
Searching Entry-Level OSS Organizations? - 2kabhishek
https://dev.to/2kabhishek/searching-entry-level-oss-organizations-hg6
======
2kabhishek
I'm looking for Open Source Organizations on GitHub/Gitlab for new
contributors.

P.S - First post here too

